

VisualSearch.js + Neo4j 2.0 = Visual Graph Search - maxdemarzi
http://maxdemarzi.com/2013/07/03/the-last-mile/

======
obeleask
Nice work. This would have been a nice tool to use when i was working with
Neo4j. We had to roll our own for what we needed.

Some minor feedback since I know it's just a demo... but I think it would be
more intuitive if when you "X" (remove) the facets in the search bar, the
resulting nodes are removed too. I know this could get tricky given you can
click a node to expand it, so you aren't visualizing only what was searched on
- but some may find it confusing why removing the facets doesn't do anything.

------
electrichead
Very slick!

